# gtechniq C5 :- How much did you use?



## jonnywells (Dec 29, 2006)

Got my £40 :doublesho with of 30ml C5 yesterday so decided to get the wheels off my Z4 and get them sealed.

There 18", 225 at the front and 255 at rear so a fairly large area to cover.

Cleaned first with 4:1 verry cherry. 
Rised.
Neat very cherry for the real nasty bits.
Rised and dried.
Tardis.
Rised and dried.

I used around half the bottle sealing all the wheels....i found the only problem with this stuff is you just cant see where you have put it so.

I only hope it last as long as it says it does because it v.v expensive if not.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I use about 15ml to seal 4 x 18" wheels so that's about right (20-25ml if they are more intricate)

as long as the prep work was correct then you will easily see 12+ months


Mine is actually still going after 20 months but it's not very high mileage (20 months - 10,000 miles)


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

i used 1/2 a bottle on 4 17X8 wheels & also found the hardest thing was keeping track of where id been.

They are going strong 4 months on but you can see where ive missed bits as finish is a little different..... job for winter is to try again & take more time.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

best thing to do is use a single light source if possible.. and you should be able to see where the surface is "wet" when the coating goes on.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> best thing to do is use a single light source if possible.. and you should be able to see where the surface is "wet" when the coating goes on.


This.

30ml is enough to do 4 wheels with a little left over. Id save the rest and give the wheel fronts a second coat a few weeks down the line.

Prep is key! Iron X and clay well. Wipe down with IPA.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

I used a full 15ml bottle and only got the face of the wheels done. 

Well the main reason for this is because half the bottle is now sealing a piece of my floor

Silly we bottle is so easily spilt, so be very carefully with it.

I ended up coating the back of the wheels with opti-seal, good stuff and much cheaper.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

always best to screw the cap back on when using it.. just put a dab on the wheel and replace cap..

also, don't hold it in your hand while your working as the heat from your hand will start the coating cure/reaction


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I ask (sorry for slight topic change) what do you use to clean the wheels with in that 12 month period?
Can you or do you need to use Tardis or Iron X?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

in that 12 months you should only need shampoo mixed with water in a spray bottle to clean the wheels.

however, mine lasted as above (20 months-10,000 miles) and most of the time was just shampoo to clean.. but I also tested 4 different types of Iron Removers on them(Iron x, wolfs De-ironiser, Autobrite Purple Rain and OCD Iron Cleanse) and a few times they were cleaned with Traffic film remover, and also a couple times with citrus degreaser.
it resisted all of them, (they were not needed, just done as a test of wether the c5 would withstand it) 

I have also tried tardis on them, if you get a small amount of tar, you can spray a little tardis on a cotton pad/small piece of microfibre and it should come off with a light swipe and it won't effect the C5 (if sprayed on or left to dwell it may effect the beading)


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

You got MV2 alloys?

Due to their many spokes, i found it took a fair amount of C5, about 15ml just for the wider rears.


----------



## jonnywells (Dec 29, 2006)

mjn said:


> You got MV2 alloys?
> 
> Due to their many spokes, i found it took a fair amount of C5, about 15ml just for the wider rears.


No its an E89 Z4, i got the 294 style wheels on mine.


----------

